# BH student discount



## 412 Burgh

does it work on all items or just the items they pick? I just been approved and looking into the SB-700


----------



## Dillard

didn't realize there was a student discount. thats sick!


----------



## 412 Burgh

Yeah I just applied for it because I'm Going for Computer IT and Graphic Design, so they offer a discount with Student ID and Class Schedule


----------



## Ballistics

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rephargotohp

B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders
It doesn't apply to every item

I believe they only had it on the SB900 which is discontinued

But they is the Bestest in the whoooole wide world


----------



## Ballistics

What is the discount like? 5%?


----------



## Ballistics

Wow, I applied and was approved within a couple minutes. I was sure it would have taken a few days.


----------



## Rephargotohp

It depends on the manufacturer, Many manufacturer's like say Adobe have student discounts. But you have to apply for each company. What our good friends at B & H have done is have you just sign up  for one thing and then you can buy all the products from different manufacturers and not go through the application process with everyone.


----------



## Ballistics

Rephargotohp said:


> It depends on the manufacturer, Many manufacturer's like say Adobe have student discounts. But you have to apply for each company. What our good friends at B & H have done is have you just sign up  for one thing and then you can buy all the products from different manufacturers and not go through the application process with everyone.



The adobe products aren't discounted to student prices on B&H. Not photoshop cs5 anyway. It's $199 on adobe.com and $550 @ B&H.


----------



## BHEDUassociate

Hi All-

The B&H EDU Advantage program is a FREE 12 month discount membership. Not every product we carry is discounted, however there are thousands of products that are discounted. The program is open to Students & Educators of Photography, Film, Video, Audio, New Media, Graphic Design and Animation. For more information about the program please check out this link: B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders

As for the SB-700 it is not currently one of our discounted items. 

Best,
EDU Associate


----------



## BHEDUassociate

Which Photoshop cs5 are you looking at?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I can't say enough about the student program.  I've used it for camera bag deep discounts, Sekonic light meter deep discount, and especially deep discounts on light modifiers and stands. When i get back from this business trip I'll use it on a Sigma 50mm 1.4 lens.

All this combined with the best customer service imaginable keeps me going back to BHPHOTO


----------



## BHEDUassociate

Be sure to follow us Twitter & Facebook if you don't already!

Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/BH_EDUadvantage

Facebook: EDU Advantage from B&H Photo Video Pro Audio | Facebook


----------



## Rephargotohp

Ballistics said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the manufacturer, Many manufacturer's like say Adobe have student discounts. But you have to apply for each company. What our good friends at B & H have done is have you just sign up for one thing and then you can buy all the products from different manufacturers and not go through the application process with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The adobe products aren't discounted to student prices on B&H. Not photoshop cs5 anyway. It's $199 on adobe.com and $550 @ B&H.
Click to expand...


You just didn't look in the right place. Photoshop CS5 "Student and Tescher edition" is $189 at B & H...because they Rock


----------



## Markw

I've got the discount, and it doesn't apply to any of the Nikon speedlights besides the SB-900.  The discount on that flash is $15.

:thumbsup:
Mark


----------



## Ballistics

Rephargotohp said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the manufacturer, Many manufacturer's like say Adobe have student discounts. But you have to apply for each company. What our good friends at B & H have done is have you just sign up for one thing and then you can buy all the products from different manufacturers and not go through the application process with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The adobe products aren't discounted to student prices on B&H. Not photoshop cs5 anyway. It's $199 on adobe.com and $550 @ B&H.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just didn't look in the right place. Photoshop CS5 "Student and Tescher edition" is $189 at B & H...because they Rock
Click to expand...


Yeah, that would be why. I forgot that they have a "Teacher and Student" edition which is identical to the $550 version.


----------



## juliagogo

2WheelPhoto said:


> I can't say enough about the student program.  I've used it for camera bag deep discounts, Sekonic light meter deep discount, and especially deep discounts on light modifiers and stands. When i get back from this business trip I'll use it on a Sigma 50mm 1.4 lens.
> 
> All this combined with the best customer service imaginable keeps me going back to BHPHOTO




Hey, I was wondering what kind of discount you received for your Sekonic Light Meter and which one you purchased. I'm trying to find the best deal I can as a student.

Thank you


----------

